# Frame wird beim start zu klein dargestellt



## jonsmithq (6. Mrz 2006)

Hi, ich benutze Netbeans 5 und habe ein Problem mit einem Frame das ich mit dem GUI Builder erstellt habe. Wenn ich das Prog starte wird das Frame zu klein dargestellt. Dummerweise sind die Editierungsmöglichkeiten vom Frame im Editor grau hinterlegt -> also nicht veränderbar. Wie ändere ich das?


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Mrz 2006)

Du klickst entweder in den Navigator auf das Symbol bzw. die benutzte Klasse, also z.B.
*[+] [JFrame]*

In den Properties sollte jetzt die Klasse und deren Parameter eingelesen sein.
Wenn nicht, oder du es nicht findest, klickst du mal mit der rechten Maustaste auf die eben markierte Klasse im Navigator. Im Kontextmenü klickst du dann mal auf _Properties_ (letzter Eintrag).
Im Properties-Fenster klickst du nun mal den Button _Code_ an.
Um die Größe des JFrames nun zu verändern bzw. festzulegen, klickst du zunächst mal auf die JComboBox bei _Form Size Policy_.
Ändere den Wert auf _Generate Resize Code_.
Im Bereich _Form Size_ kannst du nun die Größe einstellen.

Edit: verschoben von AWT, Swing & SWT nach IDE & Tools.


----------



## jonsmithq (6. Mrz 2006)

Danke, hat funktioniert.


----------

